
HN Meet-up Netherlands - beeker
From some previous topics I've seen many Dutch people active on Hacker News. I guess it is time to organise a meet-up. So leave a comment if you are in. And of course it would nice if we get his post somehow visible long enough to reach more people.
======
beeker
Update 1 I'm for a democracy of input, but a autocratic way of making
decisions. Hence the following.

\- place of meeting: in Utrecht \- Date: soon (tbd) \- Digital home
(temporary): here on HN or <http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/hackers-nl/> \-
Non-commercial and low-cost (so no Igluu) \- Important? Passion&Spirit

I would like to organise this thing. Seriously. Lifelong hacker but rusty on
the tech-skills. So I have developed reasonable social skills ;) If you all
have a true interest in this I would be a very happy man.

Suggestions are welcome regarding: \- possible locations in Utrecht \-
presentation-style (long-medium-short) \- topics

~~~
BjornW
I'm willing to help out organizing. I live in utrecht. Have contacts with
seats2meet and can also offer a free space. Contact me through my profile.

------
vanschelven
If Utrecht is an acceptable place we could do it at iGluu (my shared office)

15 euros each for drinks & location for a couple of hours.

Looks like this: <http://www.igluu.nl/img/slideshowOneSpace/050.jpg>

10 min. walk from Utrecht C.S. (train station) Car: parking available nearby
but Utrecht will be Utrecht.

I've got two possible dates: 29th of December, 7th of January. (unfortunately
I can't make it myself on the 7th). In both cases the time would be c. 19:00 -
22:00 I'm not sure on the proper way to do this but I guess upvoting your
preference would do the trick.

Edit: location, time.

~~~
jvdh
It already looks like this is going to be too small.

------
rosejn
If an intro to Clojure and/or musical programming (live-coding) sounds
interesting to people I'd be happy to present and demo an audio synthesis
system I've been working on. (<http://github.com/rosejn/overtone>) It uses an
interesting DSL for reading and writing binary files, does some networking,
and lets you define DSP graphs for synthesizing audio.

~~~
evannyx
I'm interested in both!

An intro to SuperCollider would be nice too =)

------
sandis
Would love to attend, as long as there would be some talks in English (I don't
know Dutch that well). I'm in Haarlem / Amsterdam.

~~~
neilb
That comment could have been from me! Ditto.

~~~
evannyx
Ditto. I hope there are some lectures in English.

------
jrnkntl
I see a lot of votes for Utrecht and Amsterdam. These cities are a 25 minutes
travel from each other. Like birger said: seats2meet.com is a great concept
that we can use for this meetup. I am definitely game. But organizing this on
HN is going to be hard. The Yahoo group is an option to make some clear
arrangements.

~~~
wawawawa
This is a great point. I always forget how easy travel is here...

------
jayrex
I'm interested too, i live in the north of Belgium, so Eindhoven would be
great :)

------
wlievens
Definitely interested, make that a vote for Eindhoven (closer to Belgium).

------
fretje
Interested. I'm in Ghent, Belgium. I can travel in the weekends.

------
wouterinho
I would love to meet some Dutch HN-ers! I'm also in Amsterdam.

------
petervdr
Interested! Live in Utrecht but could travel to Amsterdam easily. Would be
nice to have 1 or 2 presentations I think, as it spices up the evening.

------
mtrimpe
Could we have a poll on what city to do the meetup in?

~~~
beeker
No

~~~
beeker
Let me explain myself. More input, more ideas and in my humble experience
reduces the likelihood of getting things done quickly. We can discuss on
cities for months, everybody wants to have it close to their home, but it
simply can't be close for all. Hence I choose Utrecht: central and in general
easy to reach by public transport/car. So no poll please.

And we do want everybody to be able to attend this meet-up.

------
birger
What should a meet-up be like? Should there be presentations, workshops or
just share drinks and ideas? Please comment with suggestions!

------
romland
Yet another interested! Originally from Sweden, but living in Groningen. But
location of the meet-up should not be a problem. :)

------
durdn
Cool idea! I live in Amsterdam too. I'm game.

------
birger
Living in Delft, Netherlands. I would be interested. I can also arrange a
meeting place here for (almost) free.

~~~
aerique
What place would that be? I'm in Delft as well.

~~~
birger
That would be www.hetmeisjeshuis.nl. Here we have out monthly drinks and other
activities with the ICT-Kring Delft (society with about 140 ICT
entrepreneurs).

------
kilian
Interested! (and peer pressured into joining for just this!) Amsterdam or
Utrecht, Delft will all do :)

------
spongebob
Interested, Eindhoven. Unfortunately, my Dutch is not good, i hope there will
be some talks in English.

------
jauco
Interested. Utrecht and amsterdam are both fine by me. Sneek would be to much
of a commute :)

------
Janteh
I'm interested but not definitely, located in Enschede but can travel in the
weekends.

------
matthijs
Sounds great, I prefer Utrecht

------
beatlevic
Interested. I'm in Amsterdam.

------
DavidChip
Interested and in Antwerp, but most cities in Holland won't be a problem.

------
Thyraon
I'm interested and I'm from Eindhoven. Traveling is generally no problem.

------
rosejn
I'm in as well. Amsterdam.

------
BjornW
Definately interested. Located in Utrecht and able to provide a space.

~~~
beeker
what is your theoretical maximum amount of people (we don't need to sit)? and
the walking time from Central station?

------
sixbit
Interested, Amsterdam :-)

------
egor83
I'm in, living in Enschede, so I'd prefer Utrecht to Amsterdam.

------
cwg
Count me in (Eindhoven). Early January would be perfect for me.

~~~
wlievens
Maybe we should call it a Dutch-Flemish meetup and pick Eindhoven for a
central location?

------
BjornW
for more information on the meetup check this link:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1011911>

------
mvaerle
I'm interested too, I'm in Eindhoven but any big city is ok.

------
aerique
Interested but not definitely in. (The missus is due the 30th.)

I'm in Delft.

------
mno
Interested, Amsterdam!

------
mdemare
Wow, there are a lot of us! Amsterdam or Utrecht preferred.

------
Kliment
I'm reasonably close (Cologne, Germany). I'd be interested.

------
robertgaal
In! I'm in Amsterdam.

------
bittersweet
I'm down! Amsterdam

------
DougBTX
Interested, Amsterdam/Utrecht is good for me.

~~~
mtrimpe
+1 on Amsterdam, Utrecht will do as well though.

------
dlib
Rotterdam, interested

Utrecht or Amsterdam won't be a problem

------
Gnan
Definitely interested. I am in Eindhoven.

------
warp
I'm in Rotterdam, possibly interested.

------
jmulder
I work in Amsterdam and live nearby.

------
jvdh
I'm down for that! I'm from Utrecht.

------
gumbah
Cool! I prefer Amsterdam or Utrecht.

------
anne
Very interested. I am in Eindhoven.

------
wawawawa
I'm in Amsterdam and interested....

------
gritzko
I'm interested, I live in Leiden.

------
bucciarati
Amsterdam++

------
sborsje
Interested! I'm in Dordrecht.

------
chriseidhof
Another vote for Utrecht.

------
nichol4s
Interested, Amsterdam.

------
berryg
Also interested.

------
vanschelven
I'm in (Utrecht)

------
coretx
interested :)

